# 5x5 Stronglifts



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Do many people use this method and is it anygood ive heard a few good things about it, Basically its heavy squats, bench press and barbell rows 5 reps x 5 sets


----------



## broch316 (Dec 24, 2011)

its great ive been doing it for 6 weeks and its added strength and weight currently doing deads squats bench and overhead press also throw in some dips and pulls.. my advice would be to give it a go.


----------



## Zzz102 (Apr 6, 2010)

ive gone from 8 stone to 13 stone 5, ive been training year and half, admittidly the last ten week have been assisted.


----------



## waynesta (Jan 5, 2012)

dr gonzo said:


> Do many people use this method and is it anygood ive heard a few good things about it, Basically its heavy squats, bench press and barbell rows 5 reps x 5 sets


been on it for 2 weeks now and this far liking it. by friday you can feel the extra pounds that were added at the beginning feeling more manageable. not sure how long it will continue before i hit a wall though


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

Been doing it for almost 4 month, im happy with the results and gains im getting. Just started my second round and focusing more on nailing the diet as my diet was pretty **** on my first round.


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Everyone seems pretty positive about this :thumb:


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

Was also thinking of trying wendler 5/3/1 boring but big


----------



## biglbs (Jan 26, 2012)

Try slamming in one day every other week of 16 rep fail sets x 4 each movement and finish that day with pyramid deadlifts====oher misses!



dr gonzo said:


> Was also thinking of trying wendler 5/3/1 boring but big


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

IronDan said:


> Goal dependant IMO.
> 
> Great for strength but read a lot of bodybuilders saying it leaves your upper body lagging


 Seen a few people with good gains from this workout mate


----------



## Omada (Dec 18, 2011)

Been on it for 3 weeks now and will give it another month. As thus far it's been a load of ballacks. It's good for lazy gym goers who want to be in and out. But no focus on arms, abs, calves, hamstrings, lats. On the days you are supposed to take off I am throwing in exercises where I feel I am missing out. So my opinion is give it a miss if you are someone who has been training for a while and know what you are doing.


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

IronDan said:


> How many pro bodybuilders you seen use it tho mate?


None it's the basis for a power lifters program not a bodybuilders.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

IronDan said:


> How many pro bodybuilders you seen use it tho mate?
> 
> Read quite a few people saying they had to spend ages bringing their arms etc up to standard after starting strength..
> 
> ...


2 things lol - first -were on about stronglifts lol

second - starting strength - clues in the title


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Lol u are a hater aren't u !!! If u don't think bench, ohp ,bent over rows pullups and dips will get ur upper body big then wtf do u think will?


----------



## beebs316 (Jan 5, 2012)

IronDan said:


> How many pro bodybuilders you seen use it tho mate?


pro bodybuilders dont use it because they are pro bodybuilders, most people are not pro so pretty irrelevant really, it is not a system to hit every muscle it is too build a base level of strength and mass


----------



## Marrsy86 (Dec 13, 2011)

IronDan said:


> Same fcking program rebranded for money by an idiot lol
> 
> Yes the clues in the title but wish people would stop touting these program's to new people who have the main aim to build size not have freaky legs and no arms
> 
> Also not sure why stronglegs 5x5 is being discussed in advanced bodybuilding thread lol


How does the guy who does Stronglifts make money from it ? As far as I can see everything is free from it and he actually advises against using suppliments so I dont see how he can have a sponsorship deal or something like that.

As said above there is a fair bit of arm work built into the program.....


----------



## simon1985 (Jun 25, 2011)

i liked it,using compound movements and progressive overload found it best for bulking/strength building.Always good to mix it up i find and use a different routines every 6 weeks or so.


----------

